# Forum Championship: Extreme Rules 2022



## Inside Cradle

Cut-off for predictions is pre-show start on Saturday 3 September 2022
New and returning players are always welcome
Last time at Crown Jewell

It's time to get extreme!

RULES
Predict the outcome of each match on the card and assign a number of points to each winner
Start with 1 point and go up to X points. X = amount of matches on the card
Use each amount of points only once
The goal is to score the highest amount of points possible
Predicting a 'draw' (or 'no contest') is also possible
Cut-off time is the start of the pre-show
Do not edit predictions after the cut-off - you will face a hefty penalty or disqualification
Late entries aren't discouraged (these things happen) but will also face a penalty

MATCH CARD:
Liv Morgan (c) vs. Ronda Rousey (WWE SmackDown Women's Championship)

Matt Riddle vs. Seth "Freakin" Rollins.

Drew McIntyre vs. Karrion Kross

Bianca Belair (c) vs. Bayley (WWE Raw Women's Championship)

Edge vs. Finn Bálor

Brawling Brutes vs. Imperium


Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):

1. Will Daniel Cormier physically interfere?
2. Which match will main event?
3. Who takes the fall in the six-man tag?
4. Will Austin Theory attempt a cash-in (does not have to be successful)?
5. Which is the shortest march?


Extreme Rules
(Saturday 8 October 2022)

Forum Championship:
keithf40 (c)
CTv2

IC Championship:
CTv2 (c)
Rhhodes

TV Championship:
ThirdMan (c)
emerald-fire
TroutMaskReplica


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

The one with (W) is my pick.

1.(W)Liv Morgan (c) vs. Ronda Rousey (WWE SmackDown Women's Championship)

5.(W)Matt Riddle vs. Seth "Freakin" Rollins.

3.Drew McIntyre vs. (W)Karrion Kross

2.Bianca Belair (c) vs.(W) Bayley (WWE Raw Women's Championship)

6.(W)Edge vs. Finn Bálor

4.(W)Brawling Brutes vs. Imperium


Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):

1. Will Daniel Cormier physically interfere? Yes
2. Which match will main event? Fight Pit
3. Who takes the fall in the six-man tag? Fabio/Vinci
4. Will Austin Theory attempt a cash-in (does not have to be successful)? No.
5. Which is the shortest march? Morgan v. Rousey


----------



## La Parka

6. Brawling Brutes 
5. Bayley
4, Matt Riddle 
3. Finn Balor
2. Karrion Kross
1. Ronda Rousey

Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):

1. Will Daniel Cormier physically interfere? Yes
2. Which match will main event? Bayley vs Belair
3. Who takes the fall in the six-man tag? Giovanni 
4. Will Austin Theory attempt a cash-in (does not have to be successful)? No. Whos he gonna cash in on? Bayley?
5. Which is the shortest march? Liv vs Ronda


----------



## CTv2

6. Matt Riddle
5. Ronda Rousey
4. Imperium
3. Karrion Kross
2. Edge
1. Bianca Belair

Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):

1. Will Daniel Cormier physically interfere? *YES*
2. Which match will main event? *Bianca/Bayley*
3. Who takes the fall in the six-man tag? *Ridge Holland*
4. Will Austin Theory attempt a cash-in (does not have to be successful)? *NO*
5. Which is the shortest march? *Liv/Ronda*


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Ronda Rousey - 5
Matt Riddle -2
Karrion Kross -1
Bianca Belair -6
Finn Bálor - 4
Imperium - 3


Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):

1. Will Daniel Cormier physically interfere? Yes
2. Which match will main event? Bianca vs Bayley
3. Who takes the fall in the six-man tag? Giovanni
4. Will Austin Theory attempt a cash-in (does not have to be successful)? No
5. Which is the shortest march? Liv vs Ronda


----------



## Daxam

MATCH CARD:
6. Matt Riddle
5. Karriorn Kross
4. Ronda Rousey
3. Bayley
2. Brawling Brutes
1. Finn Balor


Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):

1. Will Daniel Cormier physically interfere? Yes
2. Which match will main event? Matt Riddle Vs Seth Rollins
3. Who takes the fall in the six-man tag? Giovanni
4. Will Austin Theory attempt a cash-in (does not have to be successful)? No
5. Which is the shortest march? Ronda Vs Liv


----------



## Mister Abigail

6. Matt Riddle
5. Liv
4. Imperium
3. Karen Kross
2. Finn via Bullshit
1. Bianca Belair

Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):

1. Will Daniel Cormier physically interfere? *YES*
2. Which match will main event? *Bianca vs Bayley*
3. Who takes the fall in the six-man tag? *Holland*
4. Will Austin Theory attempt a cash-in (does not have to be successful)? *No*
5. Which is the shortest march? *Kross v Drew*


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

So, it looks like I'll be the first to put my prediction in. No problem, I don't mind showing my hand. Since I'm on the verge of my greatest achievement as a human being - albeit the first of many - I'd like to take this opportunity to reflect on the very short road that led me to the top of the Forum Championship mountain.

When I was a kid, I was bullied at school because the other children didn't like my Irwin R. Schyster look (minus the muscle, unfortunately). But unlike you - and, yes, I mean you, the millions of millions who read this thread every month but can't muster the courage to actually take part -, unlike you, I didn't fold. I picked myself back up, changed schools (many times), stayed close to the teachers and waited until last year to finally enter the grand stage of the Forum Championship. You think I didn't hear the boos when I posted my first messages? You think I didn't hear the sneers when I recorded my first (lowly) tallies?

Yes, I did but I acted like a man. I sent @Inside Cradle 10£ a month to get easier opponents and look at me now! As for the other competitors, I read your PMs. I can read between the lines. I know that when you say 'Can't you just shut up, please? We want to enjoy the game and you're ruining it for everybody', you actually mean 'If I could find the strength to quit playing forum-based Internet games and raise a family, I wish my kids were half the man you are, Trout Mask'.

And I agree with you. I too hope my daughter will be half the man I am, one day.

Now, onto @ThirdMan and @emerald-fire. I'll be honest here, I don't like them any more than anybody else here but at least I respect one of them (won't say which one, though). I hope they'll take their beating like men and when they wake up in three months' time, they'll have the courtesy to write 'well done, Champ' on these little tablets they give you in hospitals, when you're so banged up you can't even talk. Since it's an Internet game, they'll have to do the damage to themselves but I know I can count on them, in the spirit of sportsmanship.

_mic drop_

_picks mic back up for predictions_

6 - *Brawling Brutes* vs. Imperium
5 - *Matt Riddle* vs. Seth "Freakin" Rollins
4 - Liv Morgan (c) vs. *Ronda Rousey* (WWE SmackDown Women's Championship)
3 - Drew McIntyre vs. *Karrion Kross*
2 - Bianca Belair (c) vs. *Bayley *(WWE Raw Women's Championship)
1 - *Edge *vs. Finn Bálor

Will Daniel Cormier physically interfere? *Yes *(although a much more difficult question for me would have been: who's Daniel Cormier?)
Which match will main event? *Drew McIntyre vs. Karrion Kross*
3. Who takes the fall in the six-man tag? *Giovanni Vinci*
4. Will Austin Theory attempt a cash-in (does not have to be successful)? *No*
5. Which is the shortest march? *Liv Morgan vs. Ronda Rousey*


----------



## Chris22

6-Matt Riddle
5-Karrion Kross
4-Liv Morgan
3-Finn Balor
2-Bayley
1-Brawling Brutes

BONUS:
1-Yes
2-Drew McIntyre Vs. Karrion Kross
3-Giovanni Vinci
4-No...Roman isn't there so he can't really attempt a cash in
5-Liv Morgan Vs. Ronda Rousey


----------



## Hephaesteus

_Pulls out briefcase_. As if Id cash in at some third rate ppv. Im cashing in at wrestlemania! 
maybe

6-Ronda rousey cant possibly lose three times to liv no way
5- Karrion cross- would be asnine to have him come back just to lose his first ppv
4-Bianca Belair- All bayley does is talk shit and lose major matches, see that trend continuing here
3- Matt Riddle- Bro has to win at least one match in this series
2-Brawling brutes- no idea why just picked a coin
1-Finn Baylor- Cant totally make these guys edge's bitch

Bonus
1. Yes
2.Bianca Bayley
3.Giovanni
4. lol no
5. Ronda gonna kill that girl itll be a short short slaughter


----------



## People Power

6. Ronda Rousey
5. Brawling Brutes
4. Bianca Belair
3. Karrion Kross
2. Riddle
1. Edge

Bonus:
1. Yes
2. Riddle vs Rollins
3. Vinci
4. No
5. Rousey vs Morgan


----------



## Typical Cena Fan

6. Drew McIntyre
5. Ronda Rousey
4. Imperium
3. Bianca Belair
2. Balor ton of outside interference maybe a Rey heel turn
1. Riddle

Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):

1. Will Daniel Cormier physically interfere? *YES attacks Seth costing him the match*
2. Which match will main event? *Bianca/Bayley*
3. Who takes the fall in the six-man tag? *Fella*
4. Will Austin Theory attempt a cash-in (does not have to be successful)? *NO*
5. Which is the shortest march? *Liv/Ronda*


----------



## emerald-fire

6) Bianca Belair
5) Matt Riddle
4) The Brawling Brutes
3) Karrion Kross
2) Ronda Rousey
1) Finn Balor

*Bonus*
1. Yes
2. Bianca Belair vs Bayley
3. Giovanni Vinci
4. No
5. Ronda Rousey vs Liv Morgan


----------



## Mutant God

I thought I saw a womens tag titles triple threat match on the pre-show can anybody confirm or deny that?

6. Matt Riddle
5. Brawling Brutes
4. Bayley
3. Karrion Kross
2. Liv Morgan
1. Edge

Bonus:
1. Yes
2. Ladder Match
3. Kaiser
4. No
5. Liv/Ronda


----------



## DammitChrist

My Predictions:

- Liv Morgan (winner) vs. Ronda Rousey - 1

- Matt Riddle (winner) vs. Seth "Freakin" Rollins - 4

- Drew McIntyre vs. Karrion Kross (winner) - 5

- Bianca Belair vs. Bayley (winner) - 3

Edge vs. Finn Bálor (winner) - 2

Brawling Brutes (winners) vs. Imperium - 6

Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):

1. Will Daniel Cormier physically interfere? - No
2. Which match will main event? - Bianca Belair vs Bayley Ladder match for the Raw Women's title
3. Who takes the fall in the six-man tag? - Marcel Barthel (not saying the stupid puppet name that they gave him)
4. Will Austin Theory attempt a cash-in (does not have to be successful)? - No
5. Which is the shortest match? - Liv Morgan vs Ronda Rousey Extreme Rules match for the Smackdown Women's title


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

6. Bianca Belair
5. Ronda Rousey
4. Brutes
3. Karrion Kross
2. Balor
1. Riddle

Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):

1. Will Daniel Cormier physically interfere? *YES*
2. Which match will main event? *Seth/Riddle*
3. Who takes the fall in the six-man tag? *Kaiser*
4. Will Austin Theory attempt a cash-in (does not have to be successful)? *NO*
5. Which is the shortest march? *Liv/Ronda*


----------



## Inside Cradle

6. Ronda Rousey
5. Matt Riddle
4. Bianca Belair
3. Edge
2. Karrion Kross
1. Imperium

Bonus questions
1. No
2. Rollins/Riddle
3. Ridge Holland
4. No
5. Morgan/Rousey


----------



## fabi1982

MATCH CARD:
1 - Ronda Rousey
4 - Matt Riddle
3 - Karrion Kross
6 - Bianca Belair
2 - Finn Bálor
5 - Brawling Brutes


Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):

1. Will Daniel Cormier physically interfere? Yes
2. Which match will main event? Riddle/Seth
3. Who takes the fall in the six-man tag? Kaiser
4. Will Austin Theory attempt a cash-in (does not have to be successful)? No
5. Which is the shortest march? Liv/Ronda


----------



## MrFlash

MATCH CARD:
Liv Morgan *1 point*

Matt Riddle *5 points*

Karrion Kross *6 points*

Bayley *4 points* 

Finn Bálor *2 points*

Brawling Brutes *3 points*


Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):

1. Will Daniel Cormier physically interfere? *Yes*
2. Which match will main event? *Drew Vs Kross*
3. Who takes the fall in the six-man tag? *Kaiser *
4. Will Austin Theory attempt a cash-in (does not have to be successful)? *No*
5. Which is the shortest march? *Liv Vs Ronda*


----------



## Banez

6) Kross
5) Bayley
4) Liv Morgan
3) Riddle
2) Baylör
1) Brawling brutes

Bonus:

1) No
2) Morgan vs. Rousey
3) Ridge Holland
4) No
5) shortest match: Kross vs. McIntyre


----------



## BlissLynch

MATCH CARD:
Liv Morgan (c) vs. *Ronda Rousey* (WWE SmackDown Women's Championship) 1

*Matt Riddle* vs. Seth "Freakin" Rollins. 2

Drew McIntyre vs. *Karrion Kross* 4 

*Bianca Belair* (c) vs. Bayley (WWE Raw Women's Championship) 3 

Edge vs. *Finn Bálor *5 

*Brawling Brutes* vs. Imperium 6

Will Daniel Cormier physically interfere? Yes
2. Which match will main event? Riddle Seth
3. Who takes the fall in the six-man tag? Kaiser 
4. Will Austin Theory attempt a cash-in (does not have to be successful)? No 
5. Which is the shortest match? Liv Ronda


----------



## keithf40

Ronda Rousey 2

Matt Riddle 6

Karrion Kross 5

Bayley 1

Finn Bálor 4

Brawling Brutes 3


Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):

1. Will Daniel Cormier physically interfere? Yes
2. Which match will main event? Kross
3. Who takes the fall in the six-man tag? Ludwig
4. Will Austin Theory attempt a cash-in (does not have to be successful)? No
5. Which is the shortest march? Rousey


----------



## [The_Game]

Inside Cradle said:


> Cut-off for predictions is pre-show start on Saturday 3 September 2022
> New and returning players are always welcome
> 
> It's time to get extreme!
> 
> RULES
> Predict the outcome of each match on the card and assign a number of points to each winner
> Start with 1 point and go up to X points. X = amount of matches on the card
> Use each amount of points only once
> The goal is to score the highest amount of points possible
> Predicting a 'draw' (or 'no contest') is also possible
> Cut-off time is the start of the pre-show
> Do not edit predictions after the cut-off - you will face a hefty penalty or disqualification
> Late entries aren't discouraged (these things happen) but will also face a penalty
> 
> MATCH CARD:
> Liv Morgan (c) vs. Ronda Rousey (WWE SmackDown Women's Championship)
> 
> Matt Riddle vs. Seth "Freakin" Rollins.
> 
> Drew McIntyre vs. Karrion Kross
> 
> Bianca Belair (c) vs. Bayley (WWE Raw Women's Championship)
> 
> Edge vs. Finn Bálor
> 
> Brawling Brutes vs. Imperium
> 
> 
> Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):
> 
> 1. Will Daniel Cormier physically interfere?
> 2. Which match will main event?
> 3. Who takes the fall in the six-man tag?
> 4. Will Austin Theory attempt a cash-in (does not have to be successful)?
> 5. Which is the shortest march?
> 
> 
> Extreme Rules
> (Saturday 8 October 2022)
> 
> Forum Championship:
> keithf40 (c)
> CTv2
> 
> IC Championship:
> CTv2 (c)
> Rhhodes
> 
> TV Championship:
> ThirdMan (c)
> emerald-fire
> TroutMaskReplica


Liv Morgan - 6
Riddle - 5
Karion Kross - 4
Brawling brutes - 3
Finn balor 2
Bianca - 1 

1. Cormier will inferfere.
2. Main event - Drew v Karion Kross
3. Gunther takes the fall.
4. No. There’s no one for theory to cash in on haha. 
5. Shortest match - Drew v Karion Kross


----------



## Blonde

6. Matt Riddle
5. Karrion Kross
4. Brawling Brutes
3. Ronda Rousey
2. Bayley
1. Edge

Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):

1. Will Daniel Cormier physically interfere? Yes
2. Which match will main event? Rollins vs. Riddle
3. Who takes the fall in the six-man tag? Marcel Barthel
4. Will Austin Theory attempt a cash-in (does not have to be successful)? No. 
5. Which is the shortest march? Liv vs Ronda


----------



## InfamousGerald

6: Karrion Kross
5: Matt Riddle
4: Brawling Brutes
3: Finn Balor
2: Ronda Rousey
1: Bianca Belair

1 - No
2 - Edge vs. Finn Balor
3 - Ludwig Kaiser
4 - No
5 - Drew McIntyre vs. Karrion Kross


----------



## Chelsea

6 - Matt Riddle
5 - Karrion Kross
4 - Finn Balor
3 - Ronda Rousey
2 - Bianca Belair
1 - Imperium

Bonus questions (1 point per correct answer):

1. Will Daniel Cormier physically interfere? - Yes
2. Which match will main event? - Seth Rollins vs. Matt Riddle
3. Who takes the fall in the six-man tag? - Ridge Holland
4. Will Austin Theory attempt a cash-in (does not have to be successful)? - No
5. Which is the shortest march? - Liv Morgan vs. Ronda Rousey


----------



## RainmakerV2

Kross. 6

Riddle. 5

Brutes. 4

Rousey. 3

Balor. 2

Belair. 1


1. Yes.

2. Rollins vs. Riddle

3. Vinci

4. No

5. Rousey vs. Liv


----------



## BringBackMankind

Roman reigns will win…….. oh wait


----------



## ThirdMan

Bloody hell. I worked late last night, and forget to check in here for the Forum Championship before going to bed late this morning, and just woke up (show starts in ten minutes). Wish the thing was up earlier yesterday. Well, @Inside Cradle , you can decide if you want to disqualify me or not, but I'll make some quick predictions anyways...

6) Karrion Kross
5) Matt Riddle
4) Ronda Rousey
3) Bianca Belair
2) Brawling Brutes
1) Edge

1. Yes, Cormier will interfere.
2. Seth vs Riddle will main-event.
3. Ludvig Kaiser eats the pin in the six-man tag.
4. No, Theory will not attempt a cash-in.
5. Liv vs Ronda will be the shortest match.


----------



## keithf40

Acknowledge me 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

I think I went perfect besides shortest match. DC counts as physical in the match right?


----------



## DammitChrist

ThirdMan said:


> Bloody hell. I worked late last night, and forget to check in here for the Forum Championship before going to bed late this morning, and just woke up (show starts in ten minutes). Wish the thing was up earlier yesterday. Well, @Inside Cradle , you can decide if you want to disqualify me or not, but I'll make some quick predictions anyways...
> 
> 6) Karrion Kross
> 5) Matt Riddle
> 4) Ronda Rousey
> 3) Bianca Belair
> 2) Brawling Brutes
> 1) Edge
> 
> 1. Yes, Cormier will interfere.
> 2. Seth vs Riddle will main-event.
> 3. Ludvig Kaiser eats the pin in the six-man tag.
> 4. No, Theory will not attempt a cash-in.
> 5. Liv vs Ronda will be the shortest match.


You should still be good since the ppv didn't even begin once you submitted your post 

It's not like there were any pre-show matches anyway


----------



## ThirdMan

DammitChrist said:


> You should still be good since the ppv didn't even begin once you submitted your post
> 
> It's not like there were any pre-show matches anyway


And I only caught a few minutes of the pre-show after I submitted my picks, so I didn't see any discussion from the pre-show panel of match order (pertaining to the main-event) either. But, you know, @Inside Cradle can make the final call. Had this thread been up at least 24 hours before the PLE started, I would've had a chance to submit my picks on time and whatnot.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

ThirdMan said:


> And I only caught a few minutes of the pre-show after I submitted my picks, so I didn't see any discussion from the pre-show panel of match order (pertaining to the main-event) either. But, you know, @Inside Cradle can make the final call. Had this thread been up at least 24 hours before the PLE started, I would've had a chance to submit my picks on time and whatnot.


I'll keep it brief because I don't like to break kayfabe but I hope the great man will take your entry into account.

(_sends another 'gift' to @Inside Cradle asking him to deduce 248 points from @ThirdMan's tally_)


----------



## Inside Cradle

*Results*

No Reigns, no cash-in (dear oh dear, I was pretty absent when I thought up that one), but a good variety of matches as The Real McMahon-Helmsley era continues.

To note: Daniel Cormier's physical interference was the absolute softest example of physicality and surely not what most were expecting, but it was there nonetheless. So if you said "yes", you took a point.


*Still, your Forum Champion...








*

_Forum Championship:_
keithf40 (c) - 22
CTv2 - 17

Champion *keithf40* dropped four points from a maximum possible of 26 to keep the big one 👏 

The champion is top and so faces second-placed *ThirdMan *next month!


*We have a new Intercontinental Champion!








*
_IC Championship:_
CTv2 (c) - 17 
Rhhodes - 21

Each competitor got two matches incorrect, but *Rhhodes*' were for 1-2 points and it made all the difference. Congratulations 🙌

The next challenger will be *RainmakerV2*, who returns with a bang as the highest scorer on the night with 25 points! One point dropped - on Rousey/Morgan being the shortest match (it was second). Impressive 👊


*emerald shines bright once again!







*
_TV Championship:_
ThirdMan (c) - 23
emerald-fire - 24
TroutMaskReplica - 21

Well, this was a close contest and a high-scoring one, too. *emerald-fire *takes the TV title, with just two points dropped (on the bonuses).

*TV matches*

emerald-fire - 24 - 22 - keithf40
CTv2 - 17 - 21 - TroutMaskReplica
Mister Abigail - 15 - 18 - DammitChrist
Shining_Wizard1979 - 24 - 23 - ThirdMan
Chris22 - 18 - 23 - Chelsea

People Power - 24 - 24 - fabi1982
InfamousGerald - 23 - 21 - Eastwood
Rhhodes - 21 - 16 - Mutant God
BlissLynch - 23 - 18 - MrFlash
La Parka - 19 - 22 - Daxam

thatonewwefanguy - 16 - 19 - Inside Cradle
Typical Cena Fan - 12 - 25 - RainmakerV2
Banez - 14, Hephaesteus - 24, [The_Game] - 18

emerald-fire is not only champion but sits (joint) top of the TV table. *TroutMaskReplica* is right up there and gets another go at the gold at Crown Jewell.


_Next up:_
*Crown Jewell* (Saturday 5 November 2022)

_Forum Championship:_
keithf40 (c) vs. ThirdMan

_IC Championship:_
Rhhodes (c) vs. Rainmaker

_TV Championship:_
emerald-fire (c) vs. TroutMaskReplica


Extreme Rules predictions
Forum Championship standings


----------



## keithf40

I should get a month off like roman

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus

Damnit I wouldve cashed in but I lost the briefcase at the airport


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

I'm absolutely gutted I had to eat the pin in my triple threat title match. @ThirdMan literally suckered me in: I should have insulted + threatened @emerald-fire instead. That's what happens when you rise too quickly through the ranks: you make rookie mistakes.

Never mind that: I proved my worth by beating a two-time Forum Champion (who probably had his worst night in a long, long time). The cream always rises to the top so I'll be there next time to get that belt off Emerald's waist... and break him so bad psychologically that he'll never want to leave Saudi Arabia ever again. Start growing a beard, man: this is going to be your last trip.


----------



## ThirdMan

@TroutMaskReplica Yep, myself and @emerald-fire worked out an arrangement that I'd set you up to be pinned so he could score the TV title, while I moved up the card as a result of backstage politicking and outright bribery (I hope @Inside Cradle is enjoying that gift-basket of various lotions and oils).


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

ThirdMan said:


> @TroutMaskReplica Yep, myself and @emerald-fire worked out an arrangement that I'd set you up to be pinned so he could score the TV title, while I moved up the card as a result of backstage politicking and outright bribery (I hope @Inside Cradle is enjoying that gift-basket of various lotions and oils).


The Trout says it doesn't matter what you did! The Trout's sure you must be pretty happy with yourself. You probably went to bed the other night, put your little hands together and said: 'Dear God, I managed to cheat The Trout out of the TV Championship but there's one problem: everybody still think that I absolutely suck.'

So, here's what's going to happen. It doesn't matter if the next PPV is called Crown Jewell or Painus in Uranus, The Trout is going to do what he does best, and that is laying the smackdown on your little buddy @emerald-fire. Once he lays in a pool of his own blood and drool in the middle of the ring, The Trout is going to take his little belt, use it to smack the life out of the mandatory fat man close to the ring, pick up his funny hairdress and stick it right up his candy ass. Emerald's that is, not The Trout's.

And then The Trout's coming for you.


----------



## keithf40

I'm now accepting applications for my bloodline? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThirdMan

keithf40 said:


> I'm now accepting applications for my bloodline?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Who's your Honorary Uce gonna be? Because I'll have to use them as a covert agent to double-cross you at some point.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

keithf40 said:


> I'm now accepting applications for my bloodline?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


The Trout wonders... is that your own, convoluted way of saying that you're looking for a woman? Well, it doesn't matter! (I feel like I'm getting the hang of that new gimmick)

In that case, let the Trout explain something to you, buddy: it doesn't work that way, even if you have a nice, shiny belt. If you're looking for a mate, you need identify one, then beat up all the other guys who're looking at her the same way as you do so bad that they'd rather become eunuchs than stay within a 10-foot radius around you and her, and she has no other choice but to throw her lot with you. It's pretty much like a battle royale, minus the top rope.

Then, once you're done, you can start looking for another, younger woman.


----------



## keithf40

ThirdMan said:


> Who's your Honorary Uce gonna be? Because I'll have to use them as a covert agent to double-cross you at some point.


I think my cousin who didn't have the most recent dui will be the one to cross me. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## ThirdMan

keithf40 said:


> I think my cousin who didn't have the most recent dui will be the one to cross me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Fair point.


----------



## keithf40

I've decided that since I'm the wisest man I know, I will by my own wise man.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Poggers


----------



## Banez

Inside Cradle said:


> *TV matches*
> 
> emerald-fire - 24 - 22 - keithf40
> CTv2 - 17 - 21 - TroutMaskReplica
> Mister Abigail - 15 - 18 - DammitChrist
> Shining_Wizard1979 - 24 - 23 - ThirdMan
> Chris22 - 18 - 23 - Chelsea
> 
> People Power - 24 - 24 - fabi1982
> InfamousGerald - 23 - 21 - Eastwood
> Rhhodes - 21 - 16 - Mutant God
> BlissLynch - 23 - 18 - MrFlash
> La Parka - 19 - 22 - Daxam
> 
> thatonewwefanguy - 16 - 19 - Inside Cradle
> Typical Cena Fan - 12 - 25 - RainmakerV2
> Banez - 14, Hephaesteus - 24, [The_Game] - 18


You gave me 2 points but looking these points i lost the match right? shouldn't it be -2?


----------

